# Bitte immer gleich selbst innerhalb von 24h melden!



## thtamas1

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe den oben angeführten Satz in einem E-Mail-Unterhaltung gelesen, dahingehend, dass jemand muss bestimmte Fälle innerhalb von 24h melden. Ich verstehe nicht warum der Autor verwendet "gleich" und "selbst" in demselben Satz. 

Danke vielmals!


----------



## Frieder

Da fehlt noch etwas Kontext. 
Das "selbst" kann "in eigener Person" bedeuten oder "sogar".
"Gleich" kann "sofort" bedeuten, muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

thtamas1 said:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum der Autor verwendet "gleich" und "selbst" in demselben Satz.


_selbst = yourself
gleich = soon _

The addition of "gleich" does not make much sense here. This is colloquial style and a bit much.

_Please always report (the incident) yourself not later than after 24 h._


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, "gleich" ist hier ein Abtönungspartikel und verändert die Konnotation von "selbst".

Konnotation
"Gleich selbst melden, nicht erst jemand anderen schicken".
= "Bitte melden Sie sich selbst, schicken Sie nicht erst jemand anderen/lassen sie es nicht erst von jemand anderem melden."

Es ist eine feste Wendung.

Andere Beispiele:
"Machen Sie das gleich selbst?"
"Soll ich gleich selbst Brot holen, oder möchtest du welches mitbringen?"


Solche Wendungen sind in meiner Gegend häufig, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie woanders nicht verstanden werden.
---



"Yourself" is a good approximation but more formal.

---
In anderem Kontext könnten "gleich" und "selbst" unabhängig voneinander sein.

---

PS: The pronunciation between "gleich selbst" = _yourself and not someone else_ and "gleich selbst" =_ soon yourself _is different.

---


Und jetzt möchte ich allen, die es lesen, gleich selbst noch ein Gutes Neues Jahr wünschen.

Bernd


----------



## thtamas1

Hutschi said:


> PS: The pronunciation between "gleich selbst" = _yourself and not someone else_ and "gleich selbst" =_ soon yourself _is different.



Hallo lieber Hutschi!

Was meinst du damit, dass die Aussprache unterschiedlich sei? Könntest du das bitte verdeutlichen?



Hutschi said:


> Und jetzt möchte ich allen, die es lesen, gleich selbst noch ein Gutes Neues Jahr wünschen.



Ich wünsche dir auch ein großartiges und glückliches Neues Jahr!


----------



## Hutschi

Ich mache das gleich *selbst*. Hauptbetonung liegt auf "selbst". "Ich mache das" is eine Gruppe.  ´"Gleich selbst" ist eine zweite Gruppe. - I do make it myself (without extra help) - Bedeutung: ich mache das selbst. "Gleich" verstärkt dabei die Konnotation: "Hierbei braucht mir niemand zu helfen."

Ich mache das *gleich* selbst. Eine Gruppe ist: "Ich mache das gleich", die zweite besteht nur aus dem Wort "selbst".Betonung liegt auf "gleich".
Das bedeutet: Ich mache das in Kürze/bald. Es ist selten, weil man hier  "selbst" weglassen kann - und das auch meist macht, wenn es um die Zeit geht.

Es gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten der Intonation, es ist aber schwierig, sie zu beschreiben.

Normalerweise ist "gleich selbst" eine Gruppe und "gleich" verstärkt "selbst".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> in relativ kurzer Zeit, *sofort, [sehr] bald*
> Beispiele
> ich komme gleich
> es muss nicht gleich sein
> gleich nach dem Essen gingen sie weg
> warum nicht gleich so?
> bis gleich!
> 
> gleich


Ich verstehe es so, dass man nicht erst warten soll, sondern möglichst schnell Meldung machen soll. Und man soll die Meldung nicht anderen überlassen, sondern selbst aktiv werden.


Kajjo said:


> selbst = yourself
> gleich = soon


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Schlabberlatz, wie interpretierst Du: "Ich komme morgen gleich selbst."?

Ich sehe "gleich" hier nicht als "schnell, bald, sofort" usw., sondern als "ich schicke niemand anderen."
Wie Du schreibst: "  nicht anderen überlassen, sondern selbst aktiv werden. "Ich mache es gleich selbst"= "I do it myself rather than let it do anyone else."

Dagegen: "Ich komme gleich!" verstehe ich entweder als "Ich komme innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit, ich gehe gleich los." - oder als Abwimmeln, dann kann es auch "irgendwann" bedeuten, je nach Kontext. gleich=soon.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich mache es selbst:
Ich werde selbst aktiv und überlasse es nicht anderen. Ein ›gleich‹ ist da nicht nötig.



Hutschi said:


> Es ist eine feste Wendung.
> 
> Andere Beispiele:
> "Machen Sie das gleich selbst?"
> "Soll ich gleich selbst Brot holen, oder möchtest du welches mitbringen?"
> 
> 
> Solche Wendungen sind in meiner Gegend häufig, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie woanders nicht verstanden werden.


Ich kenne diese feste Wendung nicht. Woher willst du wissen, dass der Verfasser des Satzes im OP sie kennt? 



Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Schlabberlatz, wie interpretierst Du: "Ich komme morgen gleich selbst."?


Wie gesagt, ich kenne diese Wendung nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ein ›gleich‹ ist da nicht nötig.


Das stimmt, jedoch zeigt es Initiative an. Es verstärkt "selbst".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Das stimmt, jedoch zeigt es Initiative an. Es verstärkt "selbst".


Wie gesagt, diese Verwendung von ›gleich‹ ist mir völlig neu. Ich halte sie für rein regional.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Region ist recht groß. Mindestens Sachsen, Thüringen und Brandenburg. (Ich habe meine Frau gefragt, die aus Potsdam stammt).

PS:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

Beispiele:


> ...  fragte Nachtigaller und gab gleich selbst die erschütternde Antwort:
> ...  Da Filzbach (Stuttgart) ihn nur verständnislos anblickt, gibt Strüver gleich selbst eine Erklärung:
> ...  wenn die jeweils verantwortlichen Funktionäre sie nicht gleich selbst geschrieben hatten - Satz für Satz vorher abgesprochen worden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, vielleicht verstehe ich doch so ungefähr, worauf du hinauswillst, aber deinen Beispielsatz finde ich trotzdem merkwürdig:


Hutschi said:


> "Ich komme morgen gleich selbst."




Ich würde ein anderes Beispiel konstruieren:
Was? Das ist so einfach und du kannst mir sowieso erst in einer Woche helfen!? Dann kann ich es auch gleich selbst machen!
(Kontext: Erst hatte die andere Person gesagt, es (z. B. eine Reparatur) sei schwer.)

Da ist es tatsächlich nicht gleichbedeutend mit ›sofort‹. Wir hatten sowas ja neulich schon mal:


berndf said:


> Both _gleich _have meaning 4 here but in a non-literal sense. The label _zeitlich_ is a bit of a red herring. It means _straight away, immediately _in the sense of _without any additional causes or aggravating factors_. I.e. it is about adjacency in a chain of events and not necessarily about closeness in time.



Gut möglich, dass das auch die passende Erklärung für das ›gleich‹ im OP-Satz ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Dann kann ich es auch gleich selbst machen!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wie gesagt, diese Verwendung von ›gleich‹ ist mir völlig neu. Ich halte sie für rein regional.


Das nehme ich zurück.

›gleich‹ ist kein reiner Verstärker, sondern hat eine konkrete Bedeutung. Es geht um Ereignisse, die ohne signifikante Unterbrechungen, ohne weitere, hinzukommende Faktoren aufeinanderfolgen, siehe die zitierte Erklärung in #13.

Ich komme morgen gleich selbst:
Das würde ich niemals so sagen. ›morgen‹ und ›gleich‹ passen für mich nicht zueinander*, außer natürlich in anderen Sätzen:
Das mache ich gleich morgen 
Der nächste Tag ist der früheste mögliche Zeitpunkt. Ich mache es gleich am nächsten Tag und nicht erst am übernächsten oder später.

*Deshalb hatte ich nicht gleich verstanden, was Hutschi gemeint hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich komme morgen gleich selbst:
> Das würde ich niemals so sagen.


Doch. Zum Beispiel ich.  Aber nur in passendem Kontext.

Beispiel: Ich komme morgen* gleich selbst*. Ich schicke keinen Vertreter.

---

Bedeutung (ungefähr): Ich mache es einfach selbst. Ich mache es selbst, ohne erst nach anderen zu suchen, die es machen würden.


----------



## Philipp_Austria

Hutschi said:


> Die Region ist recht groß. Mindestens Sachsen, Thüringen und Brandenburg.


Das kann ich bestätigen, man kann auch den Großteil Österreichs zu den genannten Regionen zählen.
"gleich" in "Am besten mach ich das gleich selbst" bezieht sich nicht auf den Zeitpunkt (sofort) sondern darauf, etwas ohne Hilfe zu tun.

Es ist aber eher ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck und untypisch in geschriebener Form, auch wenn das "gleich" im OP wohl so zu verstehen ist (denn es heißt ja weiter "*innerhalb von 24h melden*", was im Widerspruch zu "jetzt sofort" stünde)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Philipp_Austria said:


> Das kann ich bestätigen, man kann auch den Großteil Österreichs zu den genannten Regionen zählen.
> "gleich" in "Am besten mach ich das gleich selbst" bezieht sich nicht auf den Zeitpunkt (sofort) sondern darauf, etwas ohne Hilfe zu tun.


In Westfalen wird es nicht so verwendet. Diese Variante ist also doch regional. (Ja, nein, ja, nein, s. #11 und #15.)

Bei den Beispielen aus dem DWDS-Korpus (#12) gehe ich davon aus, dass es nicht die regionale, sondern die überregionale Variante ist.



Philipp_Austria said:


> Es ist aber eher ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck und untypisch in geschriebener Form, auch wenn das "gleich" im OP wohl so zu verstehen ist (denn es heißt ja weiter "*innerhalb von 24h melden*", was im Widerspruch zu "jetzt sofort" stünde)


Es heißt ja gar nicht „jetzt sofort“, sondern:


Schlabberlatz said:


> ›gleich‹ ist kein reiner Verstärker, sondern hat eine konkrete Bedeutung. Es geht um Ereignisse, die ohne signifikante Unterbrechungen, ohne weitere, hinzukommende Faktoren aufeinanderfolgen, siehe die zitierte Erklärung in #13.





berndf said:


> Both _gleich _have meaning 4 here but in a non-literal sense. The label _zeitlich_ is a bit of a red herring. It means _straight away, immediately _in the sense of _without any additional causes or aggravating factors_. I.e. it is about adjacency in a chain of events and not necessarily about closeness in time.




Aber ich kann natürlich nicht ganz ausschließen, dass es sich doch um eure „Ost-und Süd-Variante“ handelt.

Edit:


> Sparschuh, Jens: Der Zimmerspringbrunnen, Köln: Kiepenheuer & Witsch 1995, S. 43
> Da Filzbach (Stuttgart) ihn nur verständnislos anblickt, gibt Strüver gleich selbst eine Erklärung:
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


Dieses Beispiel aus dem DWDS enthält vielleicht doch die Ost-und-Süd-Variante. Jens Sparschuh stammt aus dem Osten Jens Sparschuh – Wikipedia


----------



## Hutschi

Soweit ich es verstehe, sind im Korpus DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache die meisten Einträge nicht zeitlich, sondern in der Bedeutung:
"Man kann es gleich selbst machen und muss nicht erst auf andere warten."
Es bezieht sich nicht auf die aktuelle Zeit sondern auf das Prinzip, ohne Hilfe auszukommen.


> 1.
> Moers, Walter: Die 13 1/2 Leben des Käpt'n Blaubär, Frankfurt a. M.: Eichborn 1999, S. 668
> »[#]« fragte Nachtigaller und gab gleich selbst die erschütternde Antwort:


Es besteht ein Unterschied zu "und gab dann selbst ..." - das klar zeitlich ist. Es beinhaltet nicht, dass man nicht erst auf jemanden wartet.

Dein Beispiel:


> 2:
> Sparschuh, Jens: Der Zimmerspringbrunnen, Köln: Kiepenheuer & Witsch 1995, S. 43
> Da Filzbach (Stuttgart) ihn nur verständnislos anblickt, gibt Strüver gleich selbst eine Erklärung:


Er ließ nicht Filzbach antworten, sondern tat es gleich selbst.



> 3:
> Herbst, Andreas u. a.: Lexikon der Organisationen und Institutionen - F. In: Enzyklopädie der DDR, Berlin: Directmedia Publ. 2000 [1994], S. 8221
> Überraschungseffekte waren ausgeschlossen, denn die »Diskussionsbeiträge« der Rednerinnen und Redner waren - wenn die jeweils verantwortlichen Funktionäre sie nicht gleich selbst geschrieben hatten - Satz für Satz vorher abgesprochen worden.



Hier ist es noch deutlicher.

Alle Einträge aus der angegebenen Quelle.

Ein weiteres Beispiel:

gleich selbst - Englisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch




[...]
Beispielsweise könnte eine Funktion, die dem Fahrer die Größe einer Parklücke anzeigt,
den Wagen *auch gleich selbst einp*arken.

vda.de[...]
case in point, one such function could indicate the size of a parking space to the
driver *and even par*k *the vehicle itself*.

Hier besteht keine zeitliche Bedeutung.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es besteht ein Unterschied zu "und gab dann selbst ..." - das klar zeitlich ist.





Hutschi said:


> Hier besteht keine zeitliche Bedeutung.


Das sehe ich anders.


Hutschi said:


> Hier ist es noch deutlicher.


Für mich ist es nicht deutlicher und auch nicht eindeutig, aber: magst recht haben, schließlich stammt der Text aus dem Osten, wie man der Quellenangabe entnehmen kann.

Edit:
Zu dem Käpt’n-Blaubär-Zitat: W. Moers stammt aus Mönchengladbach, also weder aus dem Osten noch aus dem Süden. Auf die Frage, die Nachtigaller stellt, folgt sofort die von ihm selbst gegebene Antwort. Also ist es zeitlich.

Zu bedenken ist auch:


Philipp_Austria said:


> Es ist aber eher ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck und untypisch in geschriebener Form


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hier besteht keine zeitliche Bedeutung.


Ein kurzes Wort von mir zu dieser Diskussion: Natürlich hat "gleich selbst" nicht immer eine zeitliche Bedeutung. Es ist oftmals sehr nahe an "einfach selbst".


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn es zeitlich gemeint ist, bedeutet "gleich" "in der nächsten Zeit, jetzt anschließend mit höchstens kurzer Verzögerung".

In der Form "einfach selbst" bedeutet es: Es ist nicht oder wenig abhängig von der Zeit.  Beispiele: Ich habe schon vor einer Stunde angefangen. Ich fange gleich an und mache es gleich selbst (unterschiedliches "gleich").  Ich fange nächsten Monat an. Ich fange nächstes Jahr an. Ich tapeziere das Zimmer gleich selbst, das habe ich für nächstes Jahr fest eingeplant. (Ich lasse keine Handwerker kommen.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Die Region ist recht groß. Mindestens Sachsen, Thüringen und Brandenburg.


+ Baden-Württemberg


Kajjo said:


> Es ist oftmals sehr nahe an "einfach selbst".



In dieser Verwendung kenne ich es auch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Ein kurzes Wort von mir zu dieser Diskussion: Natürlich hat "gleich selbst" nicht immer eine zeitliche Bedeutung. Es ist oftmals sehr nahe an "einfach selbst".


Interessante Antwort, da du weder aus dem Osten noch aus dem Süden stammst. Was sagst du zu dem Satz:
_Ich komme morgen gleich selbst._
Ganz normal für dich? (Ich selbst finde den Satz merkwürdig, s. o.)


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> _Ich komme morgen gleich selbst._


Das klingt seltsam und wenig idiomatisch.

Beispiel von mir:

_Peter wird für dich nächste Woche den Schrank aufbauen.
Peter? Ach, der pfuscht immer so. Da muss ich dann wieder Ewigkeiten nacharbeiten. Dann mach ich das lieber gleich selbst.
(oder: Dann kann ich das lieber gleich selbst machen.)_
(=einfach selbst; aber nicht: sofort/bald/früher als nächste Woche; einfach nur ohne Peter, ohne auf ihn zu warten oder seine Hilfe anzunehmen)

ähnliche Verwendung wie:

_Peter wird dir nächste Woche helfen.
Peter? Der kann doch nichts. Dann kann ich das lieber gleich alleine machen._

Das "gleich" gibt eine Konnotation wie "dafür muss ich nicht das Elend abwarten, ich weiß vorher, dass es schief geht".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für die Rückmeldung 



Kajjo said:


> Das "gleich" gibt eine Konnotation wie "dafür muss ich nicht das Elend abwarten, ich weiß vorher, dass es schief geht".


Ja, also hat es zumindest eine zeitliche Konnotation („nicht _abwarten_ müssen“).


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, also hat es zumindest eine zeitliche Konnotation („nicht _abwarten_ müssen“).


Ich denke, so ist es wohl entstanden. Ich empfinde es aber nicht als zeitlich, weil es eben nicht mehr "sofort/bald/gleich" bedeutet, sondern nur noch die entfernte Konnotation von "bevor das passiert, kann ich gleich" hat. Aber ja, die Herkunft scheint erklärbar.


----------



## Alemanita

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich komme morgen gleich selbst



würde ich sagen, wenn ich meine: Ich schicke keinen anderen, keinen Boten, Zwischenhändler, Vermittler oder Beauftragten, sondern komme höchstpersönlich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Alemanita said:


> würde ich sagen, wenn ich meine: Ich schicke keinen anderen, keinen Boten, Zwischenhändler, Vermittler oder Beauftragten, sondern komme höchstpersönlich.


Danke für die Rückmeldung 
Aus welcher Region kommst du?

Im Norden und Westen wird der Begriff wohl ein wenig anders gebraucht. Kajjo und ich gebrauchen es wohl ähnlich. Ich hatte ja schon ein anderes Beispiel gebracht, das Kajjos Beispiel (#25) ähnelt:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich würde ein anderes Beispiel konstruieren:
> Was? Das ist so einfach und du kannst mir sowieso erst in einer Woche helfen!? Dann kann ich es auch gleich selbst machen!
> (Kontext: Erst hatte die andere Person gesagt, es (z. B. eine Reparatur) sei schwer.)




Anmerkung: Zu einem der Zitate aus dem DWDS hatte ich oben noch etwas hinzugefügt:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Edit:
> Zu dem Käpt’n-Blaubär-Zitat: W. Moers stammt aus Mönchengladbach, also weder aus dem Osten noch aus dem Süden. Auf die Frage, die Nachtigaller stellt, folgt sofort die von ihm selbst gegebene Antwort. Also ist es zeitlich.
> 
> Zu bedenken ist auch:
> 
> 
> Philipp_Austria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist aber eher ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck und untypisch in geschriebener Form
Click to expand...


----------

